# Morning on the Perdanales



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Fished it this morning for the first time. Caught a few in the short amount of time that I had.

http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2012/06/gmorning-from-perdanales.html


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Is there any flow to the Pedernales?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Mike, I was on a private section and there was no flow there or where we rossed.


----------



## penubly (Aug 4, 2005)

YAKNTX said:


> Mike, I was on a private section and there was no flow there or where we rossed.


A private section?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

penubly said:


> A private section?


Not referring to the river but to the launch location.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice fish Mike...but you might want to ease back on the photo SATURATION.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Not my photo


----------

